# metaly deranged



## morly (8 Dec 2010)

fyi all you ptsd posting boys and girls my heart is out there for you.

i was denied my pension in 1999 for ptsd and spent 1 year straped to a gurnie receiving injections for a pyxhcosis that was atributited to delusions of military combat service in a hospital for the criminally insane before VAC would look at my claim.

pensioned in 2001...

GL
p.s. (no love)
p.p.s.(r.a.g.e.)
p.p.s.s.(i think my aera thing worker from VAC is going to kill me)
P.S.<( open heart   iper


----------



## Nauticus (8 Dec 2010)

There's no real way to appropriately respond to this.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Dec 2010)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> There's no real way to appropriately respond to this.


So why did you?


----------



## morly (8 Dec 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> So why did you?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WElvEZj0Ltw


----------



## Nauticus (8 Dec 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> So why did you?


Well, same reason you replied to me.

But with the TS replying to you with a link to a Metallica song... I'd like to request clarification of what this thread is about.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Dec 2010)

I can't vouch for the original poster, or his subsequent edit, but a post of "there's no way to respond to this" pretty much says that you have nothing substantive to contribute, so why say anything?


----------



## morly (8 Dec 2010)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> Well, same reason you replied to me.
> 
> But with the TS replying to you with a link to a Metallica song... I'd like to request clarification of what this thread is about.



i thought it was a good way to explain the year of mis-diagnosis (as the VAC) confirmed my hospitalization


----------



## Scott (8 Dec 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> So why did you?



Agreed. Nauticus, back off.

Staff


----------



## MMSS (8 Dec 2010)

morly said:
			
		

> fyi all you ptsd posting boys and girls my heart is out there for you.
> 
> i was denied my pension in 1999 for ptsd and spent 1 year straped to a gurnie receiving injections for a pyxhcosis that was atributited to delusions of military combat service in a hospital for the criminally insane before VAC would look at my claim.
> 
> ...



Morly, thank you for your service to our country. You have truly given of yourself and we owe you our gratitude. I am glad to hear that your claim was processed.


----------

